
Bringing back the draft - SQL2219
http://www.militarytimes.com/news/2017/07/25/bringing-back-the-draft/
======
RoyTyrell
If the military personnel are stretched so thin that the only solution is to
bring back the draft, then perhaps the government needs to re-think it's
foreign policy... As an alternate less-ideal solution, how about raising the
financial compensation for soldiers so more people are willing to sign up?

------
soared
Its interesting seeing the poll and the comments on that site. The poll was
divided 49 to 51% in favor of not re-instating the draft, and the comments
seemed similar.

